# how to reinstall ipod firmware?



## name is guy

hello

My 30g ipod video 5th gen has more than one problem and iv done everything possible but reinstall the firmware. I don't know where to find the firmware or what to do with it after i download it but i do know i need it reinstalled. It's been acting very unpredictable lately ,it will pause at any given time in the middle of play mode and have a black line streak in the middle of the screen from when disconnected wrong ,before all of this it worked just fine. If anyone is familiar with any of these issues ,i can use your suggestions.


----------



## sinclair_tm

When the iPod is connected to your computer, select it and click the Restore button on the Summary tab. This is reinstalling the firmware, and it wipes out everything on it too.


----------



## name is guy

sinclair_tm said:


> When the iPod is connected to your computer, select it and click the Restore button on the Summary tab. This is reinstalling the firmware, and it wipes out everything on it too.


I did restore like 20 times ,it has no effect. Things i have tried to fix this ,restore ,defrag and reboot , if i cant just reinstall the firmware then what other alternative do i have. I hate that firmware anyways ,iv used rockbox before but that's stupid too. do you think there's something wrong with itunes ,i never update it but now that i think of it i will.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Yes, update to the newest iTunes, and make sure that the iPod firmware is also up to date. An older version of iTunes may not go get the newest version of the firmware for your iPod. IF after doing all that, there is something hardware wise wrong with your iPod, and you'll need to take it to Apple at that point.


----------



## name is guy

sinclair_tm said:


> Yes, update to the newest iTunes, and make sure that the iPod firmware is also up to date. An older version of iTunes may not go get the newest version of the firmware for your iPod. IF after doing all that, there is something hardware wise wrong with your iPod, and you'll need to take it to Apple at that point.


Well ,i did all that and nothing has changed as far as firmware but the good news is i did some more google searching of the auto pausing issue and found out that it was a dirty jack socket ,so i check that off and it was OK after cleaning. My screen still has lines in it but i dont care because it's not constantly pausing anymore that was the main problem and i can still work the menu ok ''so al live''. 

thanks for your feed back 

This is solved ,im new to this forum do i have to mark this solved?


----------



## sinclair_tm

At the top of the list of posts there is a item named Thread tools. Click on that and make sure there is a check next to solved and click the ok button.


----------

